# Single Ladies In Mexico



## MissMiami

Hi Everyone-
I've been following this forum for a few weeks & plan to move to Mexico, sooner rather than later 
I would love to hear from the single ladies out there that have already made the move SOB. Actually I would enjoy hearing from everyone, but hopefully there are some women out here like me, single, kids are grown, dreaming about Mexico.
I hope you'll share your experiences, both good & also the not so good. PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## conklinwh

I don't qualify as a single woman but many of our friends are. One of the things that struck us when we 1st moved to San Miguel is how many single women of all ages but predominately closer to our age which is 60's had moved to San Miguel to pursue a dream whether art, music, the stage, opening a shop or just actively getting involved in the community. Almost to a person they stress that they feel safer and freer as they expand their horizons.
In our small community of Mineral de Pozos, probably 20% are single woman. The latest is English but just moved from California to continue her career as a writer.
So many of the activities in Mexico are really "drop in" things where it is very easy for singles.


----------



## MissMiami

Thanks for responding. I'm only in the planning stage, having recently completed the dreaming about it stage. I know I'm not the only one! 
Guys, you're invited to share your experience as well. What's the 1 piece of advice you can give, that you wish someone had shared with you before you moved?


----------



## conklinwh

An important part of that answer would be based on whether you have had previous expat experience. If this the 1st time, I would not approach as a "move" but rather a test where you would like to try to ease in to the experience without burning bridges.


----------



## MissMiami

I have visited twice as a typical tourist & plan to do so again this Dec. Part of my relocation plan is to scope out 2-3 potential areas & when I do make the move, do it for 6 months, leave & return. I want to have the flexibility to "try on" different locations to find the perfect fit. Does this sound reasonable or am I being naive?


----------



## conklinwh

Actually that sounds like a very sane approach! 
As you start to scope, 1st decision here is usually beach or no beach and that basically becomes a summer temperature decision. If you include as an option, make sure you visit in summer as well as winter and I would short term rent a place versus hotel.
I think 2nd decision, at least for us, was distance to US border. We knew we wanted to transition from part time renters to basically full time but we also have 4 kids, 6 grandkids and 93 year old mother scattered across 5 states that we wanted to be able to see a couple times a year and have the option of driving. We therefore set our initial target at 9 hour drive to Texas as we needed mid-west to east coast. 3rd, and this a little where previous expat experience question comes in, is how much emersion you want to start with. I had lived and traveled abroad for most of 30 years so I knew my ability to pick up fluency in any language quickly was not good so we wanted to start where an easy transition. Our 4th key, and really personal to us, is that my wife an artist and I'm a history buff so we wanted to have a serious art environment in an area that I could explore.
Since we have both lived at the beach in the US and that not a factor, our initial decision really came down to the Lake Chapala area or San Miguel. For us the art & history of San Miguel made the decision easy. 
BTW, I was doing some math based on numbers from this site. Namely that about 20K expats in Lake Chapala area and about 12K expats in San Miguel. However there are purported to be 1 million US expats in Mexico which means that about 999,968 expats(almost 97%) live elsewhere which I guess is a testimony to both the variety of options in Mexico and the diverse mix of expats.
In your case, you have lots of options to find what feels right.


----------



## elchante

i am a single woman who moved to Mexico in April of 2008. [My friends would probably dispute the fact that i am a 'lady'.] 

i've lived in three pueblos around Lake Chapala during my years here, all away from "gringolandia" [i.e. Ajijic and the surrounding villages]. 

My one piece of advice to you....and to anyone planning to move down here fulltime... is LEARN SPANISH! Did i do it? No. Am i sorry about that? Yes. i'm not saying you can't function down here without it, especially in the ****** enclaves, but i am saying that if my Spanish was better, i could have a much fuller life. And by that i mean that i could speak with my Mexican friends about something other than "how's your family?" and "that was quite a storm we had last night, huh?"


----------



## Grizzy

I moved to Ajijic about 6 months ago, am a single early 50's female and feel very safe, free and happy here. It is quite easy to meet other expats and as the previous poster said if you speak or learn spanish your horizons are much broader. There are many single women lakeside of varying ages and all seem to be active and enjoying life. I think your idea of trying a few areas and test living here for 6 months is a good plan.

I chose the Lake Chapala area for the climate (low humidity) and proximity to other areas like Guad or the beaches and because I fell in love with the area. But I would love to move around Mexico and try different places in the future.

My advice, based on a very ugly problem caused by someone north of the border is to be super careful with forwarding of mail and financial documents when you move. Had I heeded my own advice my first few months here would have been much happier.


----------



## makaloco

I'm a single female in my mid-60s. Like you, I came up with a "short list" of destinations based on my criteria. I love the sun and sea, so a coastal location was my #1 requirement, but I wanted to avoid too much humidity or too many fellow Americans. I also wanted city amenities without being in a large city. And to buy a home without going into debt. Lots of neurotic desires for mutually exclusive things, but it worked out pretty well, considering.

La Paz is a great place to live, and I'm still happy here after four years. Like ConklinWH, I'd already been an expat for almost three decades before moving here, so language and culture issues weren't really a concern, and my expectations were pretty realistic. I guess the one piece of advice I wish someone had emphasized is that I wasn't going to magically become 30 again when I retired. I'm still pretty bummed about that.


----------



## conklinwh

Expect that you are getting view that you will have lots of options based on what is important to you, that there are many folks that have done a similar move, and that baby or maybe juvenile steps makes sense.
As to the post on finance and mail. Those are two issues that you do need to address as part of an extended stay. We actually managed with ATM for the 1st three years and any fees that I incurred were basically covered by a better exchange rate than could get locally. After three years, we looked into what I would call "quasi" banks that cater to expats. In San Miguel, there are two-Actinver Lloyd & Intercam and both get high marks. I now do my "banking" by doing wire transfers and cash withdrawals. By the way, I actually make money on my Mexican accounts. From day one, we wanted to do temporary mail forwarding from base in NC. There were two companies in San Miguel, La Conexion & Border Crossing, and now a 3rd that have US location and bring in mail. This works pretty well except for magazines where we have address changed to mail drop.


----------



## MissMiami

You have certainly given me some things to think about-I had not even thought about mail yet, I just assumed I would put in a fwd. address here. I know I have a lot to learn about how things work in Mexico.

Lake Chapala area is definitely on my list, the problem is-my list keeps growing as someone suggests another area & after going to El Google, I know I want to see that place too!

I love the ocean, but not the humidity & not the desert. That narrows the field somewhat. Ideal location for me would be within 1 hour of the coast, little humidity, green spaces, all done on a modest income. I speak some basic Spanish, but not much. I am able to read & comprehend Spanish better than speaking it, but pick up language fairly quickly with everday use. This site has been invaluable. Thanks everyone with being so generous with your time & advice.


----------



## conklinwh

Interesting, one of the reasons that the bajio is mostly cool and not humid year round is that it is the high desert where mostly dry 9 months and a 3 month rainy season. There are of course variations with microclimates. The two places that we go to the beach are Puerto Vallarta and Ixtapa/Zihuatenejo. Locals may do better but normally takes us 3-4 hours from Guadalajara to PV. San Miguel more like 5-6 hours to Zihua. Patzcuaro might be an option as a lot less dry and now only 3 hours or so to the beach but it is higher and somewhat colder in the winter. Some posters have talked about areas on the baja that have cooling breezes but close to the water. I expect that there are also places in the state of Veracruz that might be high enough to be cool but closer to the gulf. Xalapa comes to mind as interesting place but not sure how long to the beach. I also get nervous with the heavy rains there as the state of Veracruz seems to get clobbered every year. I also don't know with the tollways whether some of the cooler places west and southwest of Mexico City such as Valle de Bravo & Taxco might be closer to the beach.
I know a little rambling but cool/dry, not desert and 1 hour to the beach sounds tough, especially if trying to ease in with mixed Spanish/English..


----------



## dontomas

*Newbie*



MissMiami said:


> Thanks for responding. I'm only in the planning stage, having recently completed the dreaming about it stage. I know I'm not the only one!
> Guys, you're invited to share your experience as well. What's the 1 piece of advice you can give, that you wish someone had shared with you before you moved?



If you read my new member description I posted today, I speak to my experience in moving to Mexico. Suerte.


----------



## KRAmerican

MissMiami said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I've been following this forum for a few weeks & plan to move to Mexico, sooner rather than later
> I would love to hear from the single ladies out there that have already made the move SOB. Actually I would enjoy hearing from everyone, but hopefully there are some women out here like me, single, kids are grown, dreaming about Mexico.
> I hope you'll share your experiences, both good & also the not so good. PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


Where are you moving to? I'm not familiar w/ the abbreviations. I've recently married for the first time but maybe i could help?? Just logged in, not sure how i will be notified IF you respond. I am in Mexico, about 4 years now. How is your Spanish?


----------



## MissMiami

SOB=South of Border
NOB=North of Border

My Spanish is mostly Spanglish, learned as a kid growing up in Miami. I read & comprehend at advanced beginners level, however my vocabulary is improving since I've started watching Noticias, the subtitles really help.
Cuban spanish is quite different from Mexican spanish & I'm also told by my Mexican friends here that Mexican dialects can vary from 1 end of Mexico to the other. Having this forum to refer to is really helpful,,,the only drawback is knowing I won't be moving SOB soon enough to suit me


----------



## KRAmerican

MissMiami said:


> SOB=South of Border
> NOB=North of Border
> 
> My Spanish is mostly Spanglish, learned as a kid growing up in Miami. I read & comprehend at advanced beginners level, however my vocabulary is improving since I've started watching Noticias, the subtitles really help.
> Cuban spanish is quite different from Mexican spanish & I'm also told by my Mexican friends here that Mexican dialects can vary from 1 end of Mexico to the other. Having this forum to refer to is really helpful,,,the only drawback is knowing I won't be moving SOB soon enough to suit me


My Spanish is limited and only being developed as an adult here (mostly on my own as so many knew more Eng than i did Span when i moved)...and even w/ that, i could here a huge difference between Northern and Southern dialect. Sounds like you have a great foundation. For me, the language has been the hardest part... it's awful and strange to be surrounded by so many that love you, have one word/short sentences in either lang and then to be at a gathering for HOURS/entire day and miss out. Good luck.


----------



## seapony46

*Hi Ms Miami*



MissMiami said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I've been following this forum for a few weeks & plan to move to Mexico, sooner rather than later
> I would love to hear from the single ladies out there that have already made the move SOB. Actually I would enjoy hearing from everyone, but hopefully there are some women out here like me, single, kids are grown, dreaming about Mexico.
> I hope you'll share your experiences, both good & also the not so good. PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


I'm originally from Long Island,Ny, now living in Macon,Ga.
I'm 56 y.o and my children are grown..my concern is my retirement.
I have been looking at several expat sites, checked out books etc. Mexico sounds like my best bet..Morelia I have considered. I might be jumping the gun since I've not even visited Mexico ( which I will prior) There is something in me that draws me to it? does that make sense?


----------



## TundraGreen

seapony46 said:


> I'm originally from Long Island,Ny, now living in Macon,Ga.
> I'm 56 y.o and my children are grown..my concern is my retirement.
> I have been looking at several expat sites, checked out books etc. Mexico sounds like my best bet..Morelia I have considered. I might be jumping the gun since I've not even visited Mexico ( which I will prior) There is something in me that draws me to it? does that make sense?


It is not a bad thing to be attracted to Mexico before visiting it. It would be foolish to make any permanent commitments to it before extended visiting. But it sounds like you are taking a very deliberate approach. Morelia is nice city. I have a close friend whose family lives in Morelia. 

Good luck.


----------



## MissMiami

seapony46 said:


> I'm originally from Long Island,Ny, now living in Macon,Ga.
> I'm 56 y.o and my children are grown..my concern is my retirement.
> I have been looking at several expat sites, checked out books etc. Mexico sounds like my best bet..Morelia I have considered. I might be jumping the gun since I've not even visited Mexico ( which I will prior) There is something in me that draws me to it? does that make sense?


Makes perfect sense to me. I have to limit my time on this site, since it is so frustrating to know I won't be moving as soon as I would like. I would pack up & head down there tomorrow if I couldlane: I am planning for retirement also, but hopefully next vacation will be in late Dec. & definitely SOB.


----------



## seapony46

*Good Morning,*



MissMiami said:


> Makes perfect sense to me. I have to limit my time on this site, since it is so frustrating to know I won't be moving as soon as I would like. I would pack up & head down there tomorrow if I couldlane: I am planning for retirement also, but hopefully next vacation will be in late Dec. & definitely SOB.


Yes I can understand,I'm planning on visiting in April as it stands now.


----------



## seapony46

*Good Morning*



TundraGreen said:


> It is not a bad thing to be attracted to Mexico before visiting it. It would be foolish to make any permanent commitments to it before extended visiting. But it sounds like you are taking a very deliberate approach. Morelia is nice city. I have a close friend whose family lives in Morelia.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes, I agree although in my youth I've had tendencies to jump first.
How long have you been in Mx?


----------



## TundraGreen

seapony46 said:


> Yes, I agree although in my youth I've had tendencies to jump first.
> How long have you been in Mx?


Four years in October. The first three months in Queretaro; then, in Guadalajara for the rest of the time.


----------



## conklinwh

We just drove over to San Miguel and had lunch at a favorite small French Bistro. While we were there, two groups of single women came in, one a local "Red Hat" group and we talked about how easy San Miguel is for single women and what a great and easy decision it was to move there. We pretty much knew that as have quite a few single women friends living there.
One of the keys to them was that there is an almost unlimited number of group things where they feel very comfortable just showing up and meeting people as they did with us in the restaurant.


----------



## leegleze

Midlife Mavericks by Karen Blue is a great little book with a series of stories about single women who started life anew in various parts of Mexico. I'm sure you'd have a blast reading it, and gain some insight into how to do it. I read it after I'd been here several years, but thoroughly enjoyed it just the same, and took pride in the fact that I was in great company. Here's the link from Amazon.com. You can even "look inside" the book to see what it covers.
Amazon.com: Midlife Mavericks: Women Reinventing Their Lives in Mexico (9781581127195): Karen Blue: Books 

_Via bien _on your very important journey!


----------



## theladygeorge

Midlife Mavericks was such an inspiration for me! I had a least 3 girlfriends read it and they loved it.
I live in Houston and am bilingual/bicultural (Spanish). My parents are from Honduras making me and my sisters first generation stateside. I am 63 and waiting till 64 to collect my SS. Currently I am on unemployment and waiting out till May 2012 when I turn 64. 
Since I am collecting unemployment I think the universe played a cosmic 'pre try' on what it feels like to live on a very light income a month. Haha as I did not plan on being layed off but life has a way of granting dreams.
Although we (my girlfriends) were all inspired I am the only one that has followed through. I went for a visit last Nov and all my imaginings came true. I went to Lake Chapala which was the plan but the biggest surprise was being 'friend' (in Feb) on face book and found an old friend who has family in San Nicolas, a very close village to Chapala, and spending that time with her for the 'fiestas' of that village! 
I am looking forward visiting in Oct and if I had to choose today I would pick Chapala. Although as I read I can see what a huge advantage speaking Spanish has and my options are opening up.

The plan is simple it is to visit a few more times and begin to spend longer and longer spans of time. I do not plan on owning property but I would like to work not so much as to live on but to keep my brain working. 
Reading through these post has been very inspirational too!
Lady George


----------



## MissMiami

leegleze said:


> Midlife Mavericks by Karen Blue is a great little book with a series of stories about single women who started life anew in various parts of Mexico. I'm sure you'd have a blast reading it, and gain some insight into how to do it. I read it after I'd been here several years, but thoroughly enjoyed it just the same, and took pride in the fact that I was in great company. Here's the link from Amazon.com. You can even "look inside" the book to see what it covers.
> Amazon.com: Midlife Mavericks: Women Reinventing Their Lives in Mexico (9781581127195): Karen Blue: Books
> 
> _Via bien _on your very important journey!


I took a look inside & then ordered it-impatiently waiting it's arrival. I have been "soaking up" everything I can on this site & my friends are worried about me now I think they might be planning an Intervention & drag me off to Rehab, to help me detox off Mexico, LOL.


----------



## DNP

There's a place for you in Mexico, and you will find it. Hope you will be be a neighbor.



theladygeorge said:


> Midlife Mavericks was such an inspiration for me! I had a least 3 girlfriends read it and they loved it.
> I live in Houston and am bilingual/bicultural (Spanish). My parents are from Honduras making me and my sisters first generation stateside. I am 63 and waiting till 64 to collect my SS. Currently I am on unemployment and waiting out till May 2012 when I turn 64.
> Since I am collecting unemployment I think the universe played a cosmic 'pre try' on what it feels like to live on a very light income a month. Haha as I did not plan on being layed off but life has a way of granting dreams.
> Although we (my girlfriends) were all inspired I am the only one that has followed through. I went for a visit last Nov and all my imaginings came true. I went to Lake Chapala which was the plan but the biggest surprise was being 'friend' (in Feb) on face book and found an old friend who has family in San Nicolas, a very close village to Chapala, and spending that time with her for the 'fiestas' of that village!
> I am looking forward visiting in Oct and if I had to choose today I would pick Chapala. Although as I read I can see what a huge advantage speaking Spanish has and my options are opening up.
> 
> The plan is simple it is to visit a few more times and begin to spend longer and longer spans of time. I do not plan on owning property but I would like to work not so much as to live on but to keep my brain working.
> Reading through these post has been very inspirational too!
> Lady George


WashDC/SMA


----------



## Hilary47

*Single in Mexico*



MissMiami said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I've been following this forum for a few weeks & plan to move to Mexico, sooner rather than later
> I would love to hear from the single ladies out there that have already made the move SOB. Actually I would enjoy hearing from everyone, but hopefully there are some women out here like me, single, kids are grown, dreaming about Mexico.
> I hope you'll share your experiences, both good & also the not so good. PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


Hi
I am going to Mexico for 6 months in November. My aim is to learn Spanish and see if I am happy in Mexico. I have been to Mexico many times but actually living there is going to be a lot different. I am going to be in a small town /village in the Yucatan. i have no interest in San Miguel or other spots full of ex pats. I want a little diversity- no offence.

I am sure we will have a wonderful experience. I will keep looking to see when you move.
Cheers


----------



## MissMiami

theladygeorge said:


> Midlife Mavericks was such an inspiration for me! I had a least 3 girlfriends read it and they loved it.
> I live in Houston and am bilingual/bicultural (Spanish). My parents are from Honduras making me and my sisters first generation stateside. I am 63 and waiting till 64 to collect my SS. Currently I am on unemployment and waiting out till May 2012 when I turn 64.
> Since I am collecting unemployment I think the universe played a cosmic 'pre try' on what it feels like to live on a very light income a month. Haha as I did not plan on being layed off but life has a way of granting dreams.
> Although we (my girlfriends) were all inspired I am the only one that has followed through. I went for a visit last Nov and all my imaginings came true. I went to Lake Chapala which was the plan but the biggest surprise was being 'friend' (in Feb) on face book and found an old friend who has family in San Nicolas, a very close village to Chapala, and spending that time with her for the 'fiestas' of that village!
> I am looking forward visiting in Oct and if I had to choose today I would pick Chapala. Although as I read I can see what a huge advantage speaking Spanish has and my options are opening up.
> 
> The plan is simple it is to visit a few more times and begin to spend longer and longer spans of time. I do not plan on owning property but I would like to work not so much as to live on but to keep my brain working.
> Reading through these post has been very inspirational too!
> Lady George


I am thinking about Chapala also, for several reasons. I'm not bilingual (yet) & a large expat group is a benefit. My plan mimics yours, visit several more times, longer stays when possible. I will definitely rent. I want to spend time in several areas before deciding where to settle. Early retirement is just not an option right now, unless I win the lottery I see that we are almost neighbors-I'm in Little Rock.


----------



## TundraGreen

MissMiami said:


> I am thinking about Chapala also, for several reasons. I'm not bilingual (yet) & a large expat group is a benefit. ...


I would like to make a comment on the issue of language ability and choice of location. Many people with limited Spanish skills seem to see that as an argument to live in a community with a high percentage of English speakers. If you are really interested in learning Spanish, I think the opposite is true. You will learn more Spanish, faster if you have to use it everyday for everything you do. If all the shop keepers and offices that you have to deal with are used to English speakers and speak English, it will slow you down. Obviously, there are lots of factors that go into deciding what kind of community to live in. But I would not let a lack of proficiency in Spanish push me into an English speaking community. Quite the contrary, I am having a hard enough time learning Spanish in a neighborhood where all my neighbors and all the shopkeepers use Spanish.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is some truth to the thoughts expressed above, but I've found that speaking Spanish is seen as a complement, even if it isn't all that good. Actually, I've discovered that there are people I've communicated with for years, in Spanish, who have been patiently and politely putting up with my mistakes, only to find out much later that they actually speak pretty good English!
So, if you want to learn Spanish and want to use it, just do so.


----------



## MissMiami

TundraGreen said:


> I would like to make a comment on the issue of language ability and choice of location. Many people with limited Spanish skills seem to see that as an argument to live in a community with a high percentage of English speakers. If you are really interested in learning Spanish, I think the opposite is true. You will learn more Spanish, faster if you have to use it everyday for everything you do. If all the shop keepers and offices that you have to deal with are used to English speakers and speak English, it will slow you down. Obviously, there are lots of factors that go into deciding what kind of community to live in. But I would not let a lack of proficiency in Spanish push me into an English speaking community. Quite the contrary, I am having a hard enough time learning Spanish in a neighborhood where all my neighbors and all the shopkeepers use Spanish.


You make several good points. My primary reason for starting in Chapala is based on climate & location. The ease of transition is a factor, but is secondary. Looking at a map of Mexico, it seems that LC, GDL area is within easy reach of several areas I want to explore further. Thanks for the encouragement, my friends all think I've lost my mind or going thru a "phase". I prefer to think of moving to Mexico as the next chapter, yet to be written. In my original post I asked people to share advice as well as biggest challenge. Is language the biggest problem? How long have you been there?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Just ten years and ashamed that I'm not fluent in Spanish, French or maybe not even in English. Turkish was very difficult & mostly gone now, but I can still understand a modicum of Italian, Sicilian style. I do note that there is a vast difference in 'village' and 'city' styles of Spanish. Don't move to a small rural village if you want to learn Spanish! It is kind of like French vs. Quebecois or the Cajun dialects. ¡Que horrible!


----------



## TundraGreen

MissMiami said:


> ... Is language the biggest problem? How long have you been there?


I have been here almost four years. Some people pick up languages quickly, I don't. I have a passable command of Spanish, but am far from fluent. Is language the biggest problem? I guess I would agree with that, it certainly is an ongoing challenge and opportunity. An upside is that, apparently, learning a new language is one of the best things you can do to ward off Alzheimer´s.


----------



## theladygeorge

Thank you for the warm welcome. Finding this site has eased my mind to know there is a network of sorts where I can go to get info and such while I am actually in MX and for my plans before I go.
George


----------



## PinkChili2

IMHO, not having spanish would be limiting. In much of México, spanish is necessary as there simply isn't any english. I do not want to be limited, by language, as to where I can comfortably visit and/or live.

Learn the language! You don't have to be fluent, just enough to get started. I've yet to meet someone who wasn't more than happy to assist in my spanish education. A woman I met in Guerrero was fluent to the point that mexicans couldn't tell she was american...she said it took 15 years of total immersion. Sigh, 10 weeks down and 15 years to go...LOL!!!


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie

*Hello from Colima!*



theladygeorge said:


> Midlife Mavericks was such an inspiration for me! I had a least 3 girlfriends read it and they loved it.
> I live in Houston and am bilingual/bicultural (Spanish). My parents are from Honduras making me and my sisters first generation stateside. I am 63 and waiting till 64 to collect my SS. Currently I am on unemployment and waiting out till May 2012 when I turn 64.
> Since I am collecting unemployment I think the universe played a cosmic 'pre try' on what it feels like to live on a very light income a month. Haha as I did not plan on being layed off but life has a way of granting dreams.
> Although we (my girlfriends) were all inspired I am the only one that has followed through. I went for a visit last Nov and all my imaginings came true. I went to Lake Chapala which was the plan but the biggest surprise was being 'friend' (in Feb) on face book and found an old friend who has family in San Nicolas, a very close village to Chapala, and spending that time with her for the 'fiestas' of that village!
> I am looking forward visiting in Oct and if I had to choose today I would pick Chapala. Although as I read I can see what a huge advantage speaking Spanish has and my options are opening up.
> 
> The plan is simple it is to visit a few more times and begin to spend longer and longer spans of time. I do not plan on owning property but I would like to work not so much as to live on but to keep my brain working.
> Reading through these post has been very inspirational too!
> Lady George


I, too found Midlife Mavericks to be inspirational. And I also went through a layoff 15 years ago which prompted my first extended stay in Mexico. As you said going through a pretrial is excellent training but I have found that even with a fixed income I can do so much more here. Speaking Spanish is definitely a plus and my vocabulary has expanded much to my gratification. Housesitting has enabled me to visit different areas of the country. And if I have not obtained a housesitting position in an area I want to visit I have been able to obtain affordable housing. I have enjoyed this gypsy like lifestyle for the past year and a half and keep thinking that someday soon I just might have to pick a spot and settle down, but then, maybe not. Presently in Colima, Colima where I plan to stay, con el favor de Dios, for a couple of months, after that, quien sabe?

Good luck on your travels y vaya con Dios


----------

